# Hiding outgoing caller ID on a mobile phone



## LDFerguson (28 Mar 2008)

If I want to ring someone from a land-line and I don't want them to see my number, I simply dial 141 before their number.  

Is there an equivalent method of doing this from a mobile phone?

On a related note, can I send texts to someone without my mobile number appearing on their phone?  I sometimes get texts from corporate entities where the sender appears to be a short number e.g. 57122 or occasionally the "sender" field just shows "MBNA".  Could I send texts that show up at the receipient's end as sender "Liam Ferguson" rather than my number?

Thanks.


----------



## thundercat (28 Mar 2008)

Hi, put #31# in front of the number you are dialling. I'm not sure about the text situation though.


----------



## NicolaM (28 Mar 2008)

Hi
If you want to hide your caller id, and don't want to put a number in before every call,you could also go to (in a Nokia, at any rate) 
'menu',  
'Settings', 
'call',
'send my caller id' : put this to off. 
I don't think there is any way to hide your id for text messages, not that I've come across yet anyway

Nicola


----------



## LDFerguson (2 Apr 2008)

Thanks to you both.


----------

